
Evolution Is Finally Winning Out Over Creationism - Bud
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/11/polls_americans_believe_in_evolution_less_in_creationism.html
======
Gibbon1
Well I always say, if your religion falls apart because men might have evolved
from monkeys your religion is kinda brittle.

